# Illegal/Immoral money making



## abcd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

What are some things one could do to make money if willing to do things outside the law or one's morality. Speaking hypothetically


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Sell your kidney.


If I wanted to lose part of myself for some petty cash I'd get a 9 to 5


----------



## ChadRoneXL (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## abcd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

ChadRoneXL said:


> View attachment 473478


Lmao


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 24, 2020)

ChadRoneXL said:


> View attachment 473478


No wonder why I see mexican cartels cut up hearts and shit


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 24, 2020)

why dont you try to stay legit and resort to crime only if you have to?

it depends who you know and what youre willing to do


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 24, 2020)

ChadRoneXL said:


> View attachment 473478


I got permabanned for this


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> why dont you try to stay legit and resort to crime only if you have to?
> 
> it depends who you know and what youre willing to do


Crime pays and I believe I live in a *SOCIETY* that robs us everyday. Robbed me of 18 years of my life in the "education" system, robs me of my taxes and TIME so I can buy some corrupt politician or CEO a yacht.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 24, 2020)

drugs


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 24, 2020)

abcd77 said:


> Crime pays and I believe I live in a *SOCIETY* that robs us everyday. Robbed me of 18 years of my life in the "education" system, robs me of my taxes and TIME so I can buy some corrupt politician or CEO a yacht.


yeah but we are powerless compared to the elite bro

i guess if u got friends who smoke or do drugs u can pick up in bulk

u could card peoples cards, sell fake designer clothes on ebay

its all your choice. personally i think the risk outweighs the benefits because if you do it long term youre 100% going jail pretty much, short term it is all luck that you don't get robbed or locked up.

so i cant really recommend you to do shit.

Think carefully bro


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 24, 2020)

FBI's gonna read up and think you're 100 percent serious on this way of moneymaxxing and not think on hypothetical discussion.


----------



## Nisse (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## abcd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> FBI's gonna read up and think you're 100 percent serious on this way of moneymaxxing and not think on hypothetical discussion.


I'm not American anyway this is all hypothetical


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 24, 2020)

Nisse said:


> View attachment 473523


Meth


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 24, 2020)

Hypothetically phishing/hacking

Disclaimer : i dont support any illegal activities


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 24, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Sell your kidney.











*INCREDIBLY WORTH IT 
IF YOU ASK ME*


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 24, 2020)

You instantly get money to pay for all the most expensive surgeries with the best doctors in the world. Your life quality increases by 10x in exchange for a slightly higher chance of having high blood pressure when you’re an oldcel.


----------



## awkwardlycompatible (Jun 24, 2020)

sell weed to white kids


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 24, 2020)

sell an inch of your penis for $1,000,000


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 473571
> 
> View attachment 473574
> 
> ...


Can you regrow your kidney after losing it?


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Can you regrow your kidney after losing it?


Obviously not
Man, it’s an organ not a fucking hair, of course it doesn’t fucking regrow.

But studies show you can live just fine with only one kidney.


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 24, 2020)

awkwardlycompatible said:


> sell weed to white kids



True shit


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

awkwardlycompatible said:


> sell weed to white kids


Weed is legal here : /


----------



## awkwardlycompatible (Jun 24, 2020)

abcd77 said:


> Weed is legal here : /


people under 21 still can’t get it, plus dispos tax you out the ass. weed is legal where i live and i still buy from a street dealer


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Obviously not
> Man, it’s an organ not a fucking hair, of course it doesn’t fucking regrow.
> 
> But studies show you can live just fine with only one kidney.


Would it lose it's value if scientist ever find a way to regenerate?
Scientists seeking to regrow damaged kidneys have discovered that blocked kidneys in newborns have a remarkable ability to repair themselves after the obstruction is removed. The finding offers insights into how that happens and could eventually help doctors regenerate kidneys in adults.


----------



## Ampere (Jun 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Would it lose it's value if scientist ever find a way to regenerate?
> Scientists seeking to regrow damaged kidneys have discovered that blocked kidneys in newborns have a remarkable ability to repair themselves after the obstruction is removed. The finding offers insights into how that happens and could eventually help doctors regenerate kidneys in adults.


Quick sell your kidney before the market goes bust


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jun 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Can you regrow your kidney after losing it?


If you could then what would the purpose of receiving organs from others be in the first place?


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 24, 2020)

sell designer drugs on the street pretending they are illegal drugs

The cocaine sold on the street only contains 22% of pure cocaine
a significant percentage of durgs sold as LSD, amphetamine and MDMA are not acutally what they are supposed to be


----------



## goat2x (Jun 24, 2020)

sell old ass laptops to boomers/ old people
my friend bought a mercedes cla from this
he got jail for 2 years after


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 24, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> If you could then what would the purpose of receiving organs from others be in the first place?


A post I found on Reddit.


> .
> Ive seen a post on reddit about a guy who went to to thailand lr some country alike and sold his for 60,000$ to buy a land rover defender.
> 
> Ive seen another post of some chinese dude who sold his kidney just to be able to buy a WoW expansion subscription. He was bedridden for the rest of his life due to complications.
> ...





Ampere said:


> Quick sell your kidney before the market goes bust





Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 473571
> 
> View attachment 473574
> 
> ...


----------



## needsolution (Jun 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> A post I found on Reddit.


Jfl imagine selling your kidney just to buy WoW expansion subscription.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 24, 2020)

Kidney removal will leave a huge scare


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I got permabanned for this


I mean, you're not banned?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> A post I found on Reddit.


Incorrect, that chinese dude sold his kidney to get the latest IPhone

Edit: A kidney for 262k USD? Sign me the fuck up, that's more than all my surgeries are gonna cost. Brb getting new face&height, brb buying an apartment in Peru fucking beautiful latinas for... FREE


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 24, 2020)

Invest in oil: buy boat, generator, barrels, pipe.. And you are ready to go, just be careful cause it's extremely dangerous, and it's 70 cents per kilo


----------



## needsolution (Jun 24, 2020)

Slyfex8 said:


> Kidney removal will leave a huge scare
> 
> View attachment 473670


You can remove scars pretty easily.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 24, 2020)

Slyfex8 said:


> Kidney removal will leave a huge scar





needsolution said:


> You can remove scars pretty easily.
> View attachment 473700


Or you can just leave it, combined with a gymmaxed body it could look high T, then just make up a fake battle scar story to tell foids at parties


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Can you regrow your kidney after losing it?


Jfl I can already see the Chinese mafia keeping hundreds of gooks locked up in a basement just to sell their kidneys every year


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 24, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Chinese mafia keeping hundreds of gooks locked up in a basement just to sell their kidneys every year


Doing something similar what you described in India.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 24, 2020)

> Ice Halili
> exactly. In the Philippines it's already rampant. There's a white van roaming around provinces and cities kidnapping and killing CHILDREN.
> 
> It breaks my heart seeing parents cry because last time they've seen their kids they were just playing outside of their own premises. You can never really be safe nowadays.
> ...


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> sell old ass laptops to boomers/ old people
> my friend bought a mercedes cla from this
> he got jail for 2 years after


why old people should be itnerested in my old laptops?
Did your friend sell them on ebay?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 24, 2020)

ChadRoneXL said:


> View attachment 473478


Ewww... who would want a chinks organ inside them...

I’ll just be on the waiting list for a few years then.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 27, 2020)

Slyfex8 said:


> Kidney removal will leave a huge scare
> 
> View attachment 473670


Nobody will see it


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't it's not worth it.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Don't it's not worth it.


Why


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Why


I could never scam someone just for a bit of cash knowing it might be some poor lad on the other side. 
Ngl incel trait if you would. Besides i care jackshit about money lol


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 27, 2020)

ChadRoneXL said:


> View attachment 473478


This is what is gonna happen to the looksmaxxers who try to ascend by cheaping out on their bimax and getting a Sudanese surgeon to perform it for $500


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> I could never scam someone just for a bit of cash knowing it might be some poor lad on the other side.
> Ngl incel trait if you would. Besides i care jackshit about money lol


Low T tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Low T tbh


What's low t about having morals jfl.
I'd much rather have a little amount of money with no job and spend the money and time on experiences with friends than slave away or scam people for a ton of money to just betabux lol


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> What's low t about having morals jfl.
> I'd much rather have a little amount of money with no job and spend the money and time on experiences with friends than slave away or scam people for a ton of money to just betabux lol


Little amount of money = cucked 
Wageslaving = cucked


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Little amount of money = cucked
> Wageslaving = cucked


Unless you're planning on betabuxxing money doesn't matter lad, besides life isnt all about getting women. It gets boring after a while. My best memories are from doing dumb shit with my friends


----------



## Htobrother (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Unless you're planning on betabuxxing money doesn't matter lad, besides life isnt all about getting women. It gets boring after a while. My best memories are from doing dumb shit with my friends


Friends =everything


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Friends =everything


Fr bro why slave away when i can go do fun things with them. Jfl at retards who wanna slave away 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Friends =everything


Ich liebe Deutschland thanks to RAMMSTEIN tbh


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Fr bro why slave away when i can go do fun things with them. Jfl at retards who wanna slave away 24/7


I agree with wageslaving its cucked af 

Criminalmaxxing has nothing to do with wageslaving though its quick money, and a lot


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I agree with wageslaving its cucked af
> 
> Criminalmaxxing has nothing to do with wageslaving though its quick money, and a lot


Eh it can be but like i said i cant be bothered with criminalmaxxing tbh, i'm content money wise with where i am. Next year im gonna follow an art study jfl


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Eh it can be but like i said i cant be bothered with criminalmaxxing tbh, i'm content money wise with where i am. Next year im gonna follow an art study jfl


Why did you come here to talk about how much you don't care about or need money? Fuck off hippy


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

abcd77 said:


> Why did you come here to talk about how much you don't care about or need money? Fuck off hippy


Hippie is somewhat true tbh. But all im saying is you dont need tons of money to enjoy life ffs go out with friends it's 1000x more enjoyable


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Hippie is somewhat true tbh. But all im saying is you dont need tons of money to enjoy life ffs go out with friends it's 1000x more enjoyable


Most guys here are too hideous for literal whores, how do you expect us to form relationships/friendships


----------



## Htobrother (Jun 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Most guys here are too hideous for literal whores, how do you expect us to form relationships/friendships


To form friendship is easy af


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Most guys here are too hideous for literal whores, how do you expect us to form relationships/friendships


Disagree. 80% of this site consists of average to gl teens with BDD. And friendships can easily be made by being NT guys among each other dont care that much about looks from my experience. Sure relationships are a bit different but if im outside i always see subhuman guys with gl foids tbh. NT matters a LOT.


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Hippie is somewhat true tbh. But all im saying is you dont need tons of money to enjoy life ffs go out with friends it's 1000x more enjoyable


YEAH JUST GO OUT WITH FRIENDS BRO THAT DOESN'T COST MONEY AT ALL. 
I had the misfortune to be born in a very expensive area in an expensive country and you know what you look at where I live from an outsider and you think life here doesn't cost much but FUCK Canada is a bitch if you're from here you understand the struggle. EVERYTHING here is expensive, food, rent, car, insurance, phone, basic housing, the basics. Anything extra you want to throw on top of it like going out with friends or doing fun shit? Bro a house here starts at 1 million and that's if you want a place to live. Rent here for some shitty apartment is just as criminal


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 27, 2020)

abcd77 said:


> YEAH JUST GO OUT WITH FRIENDS BRO THAT DOESN'T COST MONEY AT ALL.
> I had the misfortune to be born in a very expensive area in an expensive country and you know what you look at where I live from an outsider and you think life here doesn't cost much but FUCK Canada is a bitch if you're from here you understand the struggle. EVERYTHING here is expensive, food, rent, car, insurance, phone, basic housing, the basics. Anything extra you want to throw on top of it like going out with friends or doing fun shit? Bro a house here starts at 1 million and that's if you want a place to live. Rent here for some shitty apartment is just as criminal


I understand you man, i live in an expensive country, the Netherlands but look man i'm not saying you need to be poor but dont get me wrong, all i'm trying to say is that you dont need to resort to things like crime to have that kind of money when things like the beach are free. Like i said bro things here are expensive and i'm not some trust fund kiddie who gets evertything from mom and dad. 

Just take this from me man, dont resort to stuff like crime for an income it's not worth it bro. You're better off spending those tiny bits of money you have (just like me) on experiences with friends. They dont need to be some 10000$ drips but just fun shit like the beach.


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 27, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> I understand you man, i live in an expensive country, the Netherlands but look man i'm not saying you need to be poor but dont get me wrong, all i'm trying to say is that you dont need to resort to things like crime to have that kind of money when things like the beach are free. Like i said bro things here are expensive and i'm not some trust fund kiddie who gets evertything from mom and dad.
> 
> Just take this from me man, dont resort to stuff like crime for an income it's not worth it bro. You're better off spending those tiny bits of money you have (just like me) on experiences with friends. They dont need to be some 10000$ drips but just fun shit like the beach.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 27, 2020)

💰 laundering through e-whoring is your best option


> .
> mon·ey laun·der·ing
> 
> _noun_
> ...


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 27, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 💰 laundering through e-whoring is your best option


By which I assume you mean catfishing with some whore's pictures right?


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 27, 2020)

I looked into onlyfans just now and they require you to submit photo ID?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 27, 2020)

abcd77 said:


> I looked into onlyfans just now and they require you to submit photo ID?


Can try @Weed 's guide on Ewhoring:
https://incels.is/threads/simplest-ewhoring-guide-on-the-internet.63061/post-1173592


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 27, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Can try @Weed 's guide on Ewhoring:
> https://incels.is/threads/simplest-ewhoring-guide-on-the-internet.63061/post-1173592


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 28, 2020)

abcd77 said:


> Thanks I'll check it out


Extra E-whore tip:



> Double Dipping (2x $):
> Double dipping basically means you're getting double the money from one person. It's really effective if you can persuade the payer. Basically this is how it goes...
> 
> eWhore: I didn't get anything can you resend it?
> ...


----------

